# 17 years ago...



## LaFoto (Apr 7, 2010)

...I took this candid (obviously) photo of my husband and our then some 5 hours old baby girl - and her dad was sooo exhausted from the hardships of her birth. And she, as a baby of only some hours of age, also was quite entitled to being a bit sleepy .






(Scan from print, what else?)

So, what does this mean?


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 7, 2010)

Having just gone through this myself six months ago I can commiserate with how your husband felt at this point in time, and I am sure there were many more sleepless nights there after.

Don't loose this image, or this negative, this is one image that both daddy and daughter will cherish for many years to come!


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 7, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> Don't loose this image, or this negative, this is one image that both daddy and daughter will cherish for many years to come!


 

This is so true. 
I love looking over old photos. I made a slide show for my father's 80th B'day of all old shots that several people contributed. That was a lot of fun. Only, my aunts and others asked me to do the same for them....not!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 7, 2010)

What I forgot to say was: 17 years ago TODAY this photo was taken.
So what does that mean for that baby daughter? Hm? 

Ah well, over here, there are only some 37 minutes of today left ... so it is practically over.


----------



## HoboSyke (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy bday!! Thx for sharing La Foto...


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 24, 2010)

This is probably one of the BEST images I've even seen.
I always say that a picture should have a story to it and *you just told it* (w/o words  )
GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## &#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D (Apr 26, 2010)

loving it very much!! what a cute baby~~and the papa!


----------



## kellythesnapper (May 17, 2010)

haha cute daddy and daughter!


----------

